# Official HP Z820 Owners Club



## storm-chaser (Mar 11, 2021)

Wanted to start a discussion and spark interest in anything z820 related. So I am talking to fellow owners or prospective buyers of this machine. 
I have a lot of technical stuff in the build thread, so I will eventually link that thread. This should be a resource center and a place where we can discuss upgrade paths and ideal system components. We can also do pictures if you wish to share your rig set up with the group. Anything z820 related can be rehashed here. 

Not starting with any resource information as of yet, I want to see first if we can get some interest generated.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh, kids and their dramatic entrances... "Official"   
I'd start with asking around in *this* thread. I'm sure you can generate some interest when interacting with relevant audience.


----------

